# How do i connect my monitor to computer via hdmi?



## M GRIFFITHS (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi there,

I've just bought a new computer (Packard Bell iXtreme X6719uk Desktop PC) which has an HDMI slot. I've also bought a new monitor (Asus 24" VH242H Wide) which also has an HDMI slot. I bought a LINX HDMI Cable to link them together, but the monitor just displays the 'no signal' message.

Am I doing something wrong in just trying to connect them? I'm new to all this HDMI stuff, so have I missed something obvious and have I misunderstood how HDMI should work.

I would really, really appreciate any feedback.

Thanks for any help :-D


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try connecting the monitor via VGA or HDMI to assure the system is working?


----------



## M GRIFFITHS (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi there,
Well, I have connected the monitor to the computer with a normal DVI cable and the picture is great. The sound is connected with a single wire through the audio in socket and it simply comes out of the monitor.

I was just curious as to why I can't just stick the HDMI cable in the back of the pc and the other end in the monitor, as they both have sockets that read 'HDMI'.

Any ideas?

Cheers.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi....

Sometimes you may have to configure you monitor to use the HDMI port instead of the DVI... also, the PC sometimes requires you to set the output too. I'm not familiar with Packard Bell anymore, but here is a link that might be of some help!

http://support.packardbell.com/uk/item/index.php?i=instr_ic_video_hdmi

Thanks!


----------



## Derek12 (Jun 21, 2009)

In my motherboard (Gigabyte GA-MA74GM-S2H) I can configure the output to HDMI/VGA or DVI/VGA via BIOS so go to BIOS and see if there's a option to output via HDMI.


----------

